# Hitler Very Upset With Vikings



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I love that clip...seen it reworded a few times.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 22, 2009)

I figured some of you boys up there close to the fray would get a kick out of it. :beer: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

At least he isn't changing into a Puker fan  .


----------

